# Beckhoff KL6401 ohne KS2000 konfigurierbar?



## Roger_M (6 Mai 2011)

Wie oben bereits beschrieben, soll ich eine Beckhoff KL6401 LON-Busklemme an unsere SPS hängen. Da wir die aber nur benutzen um eine Sanyo LonWorks-Schnittstelle anzusprechen (die wiederum mehrere Klimageräte bedient), möchte ich gerne die Anschaffung von KS2000 umgehen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das XIF-File zu erhalten, welche ja ins LON-Tool importiert werden muß?

Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß, Roger


----------



## uncle_tom (6 Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich hab selber schon ein paar LON-Klemmen in Betrieb genommen.

Ich wüsste nicht, wie du die KL6401 ohne KS2000 konfigurieren kannst.

Die Klemme ist im Auslieferungszustand jungfräulich und nicht konfiguriert.
Die eigentliche LON-Schnittstelle bzw. die SNVT´s müssen mit KS2000 konfiguriert und in die Klemme geladen werden. Wenn ich mich recht daran erinnern kann, dann kann jede KL6401 64 SNVT´s. Jedem SNVT wird bei der Konfiguration eine Slot-Nummer zugeteilt. Mit dieser Slot-Nummer wird dann im SPS-Programm gearbeitet. Die so konfigurierte Klemme kann dann via LON-Tool gebindet werden.

Vielleicht kannst du die LON-Klemme ja vorkonfiguriert bei Beckhoff bestellen - quasi nach deinen Wünschen. Das XIF-File können Sie dir dann bestimmt mit schicken.

Wer vernünftig mit Beckhoff arbeiten möchte, der kommt eigentlich um KS2000 und das zugehörige Kabel nicht herum.

Sprich halt mal mit deinem Beckhoff-Vertriebs-Mann vielleicht lässt sich da was machen :wink:


*Nachtrag:*
Ich hab mir jetzt mal die aktuelle Dokumentation zur KL6401 angeschaut. Die Klemme unterstützt max. 62 SNVT´s und nicht 64, wie von mir oben erwähnt.

Weiterhin wird die Klemme im Auslieferungszustand mit einer Standardkonfiguration geliefert, das XIF-File hierzu ist in der Doku (*.chm-Datei) enthalten.
Vielleicht kommst du ja mit dieser Konfiguration zurecht.


----------



## Roger_M (9 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Wir haben uns nun (schweren) Herzens die KS2000 bestellt, da später eventuell noch Geräte hinzukommen sollen.

Und dann kommt man halt nicht drum herum...

Gruß, Roger

P.S.: Die Dokumentation läuft bei mir nicht richtig. Steht immer da "Die Navigation zu der Webseite wurde abgebrochen." und alle Menüpunkte sind leer.

Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## uncle_tom (9 Mai 2011)

> P.S.: Die Dokumentation läuft bei mir nicht richtig. Steht immer da "Die Navigation zu der Webseite wurde abgebrochen." und alle Menüpunkte sind leer.


mach mal bei der aufploppenden Sicherheitswarnung beim Öffnen der *.chm-Datei den Haken bei "Vor dem Öffnen immer nachfragen" raus, dann funktioniert die Doku.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------

